# Kangaroo Island & SA



## NickGeee (Jun 6, 2018)

One Sunday morning I woke up and thought to myself "jeez I really don't feel like going to uni this week, I would rather go to Kangaroo Island and find some cool reptiles with some friends". Well luckily for myself I had been invited on a full beans herping trip by some other gun herpers to do exactly that, so I got out of bed, threw a fresh change of undies in the boot of my car, and zoomed off into the horizon.
Here are some photos (not of my undies, but rather of some of the reptiles we found during a cool and sometimes overcast week in late May).
Hope you likey,
Cheers


Marble-faced Delma (Delma australis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Burton&#x27;s Snake-lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Burton&#x27;s Snake-lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Bibron&#x27;s Toadlet (Psuedophryne bibronii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Flinders Ranges Worm-lizard (Aprasia pseudopulchella) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Gulf Delma (Delma molleri) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
I didn't plan on including much text in this post, but the area we were herping to find these lerista's, geckos and parasuta in was seriously so dodgy, I felt like at any moment we would get chased by a group of bogans wielding cricket bats and throwing crushed VB cans. We didn't though, thank goodness.


Southern Three-toed Slider (Lerista terdigitata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Southern Slider (Lerista dorsalis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Southern Spiny-tailed Gecko (Strophurus intermedius) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Southern Spiny-tailed Gecko (Strophurus intermedius) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Mallee Black-headed Snake (Parasuta spectabilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Mallee Black-headed Snake (Parasuta spectabilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Got to KI and found our targets. They are OK snakes. Almost as nice as Parasuta nigriceps. Almost.


Pygmy Copperhead (Austrelaps labialis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Pygmy Copperhead (Austrelaps labialis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Pygmy Copperhead (Austrelaps labialis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
After we found the snakes we absolutely FANGED it up to the Southern Flinders and we found some cool stuff around.
I LOVE LERISTA EDWARDSAE they are the best lerista invented imo. Nice one, allopatric speciation.


Edwards&#x27; slider (Lerista edwardsae) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Yellow-faced Whip Snake (Demansia psammophis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Found my first Central Beardy too, wasn't a silk back or anything but was nice to see.
Central Bearded Dragon (Pogona vitticeps) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Eyrean Earless Dragon (Tympanocryptis tetraporophora) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Eyrean Earless Dragon (Tympanocryptis tetraporophora) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Hope you enjoyed these piccies.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jun 6, 2018)

Fantastic pics as usual nick
That snake lizard is so cool

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 7, 2018)

nice pics, I once saw a black headed malley snake on the nullarbor.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 8, 2018)

The variety of herps you manage to discover, even on short trips, never ceases to impress. Your ability to do so is only exceeded by the excellence of your photographic records of same. I have totally enjoyed viewing your offerings on many occasions but for one reason or another have seldom registered that in a comment. Please forgive my remissness and accept a genuine thanks for yet another wonderfully enjoyable offering from yourself. 

In terms of photographic aesthetics, the head and fore body shot of _Strophurus intermedius_ is an awesome shot IMO. 

Thank you Nick.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 8, 2018)

Awesome stuff Nick. Always appreciate your pics.


----------



## ronhalling (Jun 9, 2018)

My sentiments echo that of Mike (@Bluetongue1 ) between you and young Joshua Hatton the photographic records in this Forum are covered admirably, keep up the great work young man 






*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 9, 2018)

It's been some years now since I visited Kangaroo Island. Love the pics, especially of that Southern Spiny-tailed gecko. AWESOME shots.


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 9, 2018)

Bluetongue1 said:


> The variety of herps you manage to discover, even on short trips, never ceases to impress. Your ability to do so is only exceeded by the excellence of your photographic records of same. I have totally enjoyed viewing your offerings on many occasions but for one reason or another have seldom registered that in a comment. Please forgive my remissness and accept a genuine thanks for yet another wonderfully enjoyable offering from yourself.
> 
> In terms of photographic aesthetics, the head and fore body shot of _Strophurus intermedius_ is an awesome shot IMO.
> 
> Thank you Nick.




Thank you very much for the kind words! I absolutely love doing it and I'm glad that others can appreciate the photos. That gecko was abit of a nightmare to photograph and we were rushing to get down to the ferry, so I'm glad afew of the photos turned out alright!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 9, 2018)

Who knew skipping uni could pay off so well?!


----------

